# Ensure Plus for gaining weight with IBS-D?



## mbz (Sep 23, 2003)

(New to the group here - 21 years old)I have trouble gaining weight with my IBS-D and was wondering what things others have tried that worked?I am also curious about taking Ensure Plus as a supplement to my meals in order to gain weight. Does anyone know if this is "IBS safe"?







Thanks! mike


----------

